

Asciimo: Online web app to generate Ascii art text - RBerenguel
http://asciimo.com/

======
vog
That a nice clone of the Figlet command line tool. (<http://www.figlet.org/>)

However, _real_ ASCII art is more than a text with a special font.

~~~
marak
I'm actually using .flf (FIGlet) files as fonts
<http://github.com/Marak/asciimo/tree/master/fonts/>.

You are very right in your comment. I have ascii coding laying around right
now in JavaScript that can take any image and convert it into ascii, but
making it work server-side is going to be hard.

If you think you can help with any of this drop me a message on the github.

~~~
vog
_> I have ascii coding laying around right now in JavaScript that can take any
image and convert it into ascii, but making it work server-side is going to be
hard._

Why do you want to code it yourself? There's the all-time favourite AAlib
(<http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/aalib/>). _[1]_

However, automatically generated ASCII images aren't really _art_ , either.
It's just the generators themselves which can be called art. ASCII art almost
always requires some tough hand work to become really good. For example, have
a look at the Star Wars Asciimation
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1446358>).

 _[1]_ The great BB demo (<http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/bb/>) has been
created using the AAlib.

~~~
ideamonk
Ah the great bb demo, it comes along Knoppix, thats where I saw it first :)

~~~
vog
It's available on all Debian-based distributions, and maybe other
distributions, too.

------
ideamonk
I think <http://www.network-science.de/ascii/> has existed for more than 9
years and does its job pretty well.
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.network-
science.de/a...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.network-
science.de/ascii/)

~~~
marak
yes...and where exactly is the code with demos? where is the support? where is
the server-side node.js implementation?

<http://github.com/marak/asciimo>

~~~
ideamonk
Hmm, fine point, so for the lazy and old ones that one has served the purpose
for a long time.

For the curious and for the freedom - asciimo

~~~
marak
:-)

i really have to apologize for the hosting. i'm using some experimental
hosting software instead of a battle hardened solution. if anyone is having
issues with the site you can clone your own repo and just open the index.html
in your browser locally without installing anything.

site will become more stable over then next few weeks.

------
mhansen
Wow, I had no idea there were over 300 ASCII art fonts.

Actually, I had no idea there were ASCII Art fonts at all.

------
marak
hee hee, i was a bit hesitant to post the live site on HN.

lets hope the hosting holds up! ^_^

